# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Albasoul.com mbush 10 vjeç!

## Albo

*Albasoul.com [1998 - 2008]*

25 dhjetori, nuk eshte vetem Dita e Lindjes se Krishtit, eshte edhe dita e lindjes se nje "projekti" ne Internet, 10 vjet me pare, ne dhjetorin e vitit 1998. Emri i projektit ishte "Albasoul" si nje shkurtim i "Albanian Soul", qe do te thote "Shpirti i Shqiptarit".

Ishte faqja e pare shqiptare ne Internet qe ishte ndertuar ne shqip dhe per shqiptaret. Ekzistonin edhe faqe te tjera shqiptare ne Internet, por ato kishin si qellim prezantimin e Shqiperise e shqiptareve per nje publik boteror joshqiptar. Shumica e ketyre faqeve ishin ne anglisht. Kjo edhe per faktin se prezenca e shqiptareve ne Internet ishte shume e vogel dhe Interneti ende nuk kishte shtrire rrenje ne Shqiperi e Kosove.

Ideja e projektit ishte e thjeshte dhe shume ambicioze:

*Perse te mos publikojme ne Internet vlerat tona shqiptare per nje publik shqiptar ne mbare boten?*

Ne ato vite, shumica e shqiptareve qe merrnin pjese ne Internet shpenzonin gjithe kohen dhe energjite e tyre "per te mbrojtur Shqiperine e shqiptaret ne debatet me te huajt e me popujt fqinje". Kjo ishte per ta menyra se si ata "kontribuonin dhe ndihmonin interesat shqiptare" ne median e re me shtrirje ne mbare boten me emrin Internet.  Por kjo ishte nje humbje kohe dhe energjish qe shume mire mund te shkonin per publikimin e vlerave shqiptare ne Internet: histori, muzike, shoqeri me shqiptare te tjere.

*Perse te mos krijojme mundesi qe keto vlera shqiptaret ti publikojne vete?*

E vecanta e projektit nuk ishte vetem ajo qe pasqyronte ne faqet e veta, por edhe konceptimi i projektit si nje bashkepunim i te gjithe shqiptareve qe kane dicka per te publikuar mbi vlerat tona kombetare. Dhe keshtu lindi ideja e "Forumit Shqiptar" si nje kuvend ku vizitoret nuk jane vetem lexues apo degjues, por edhe pjesmarres ne diskutime dhe publikues te rregullt per nje publik te gjere shqiptar. Dhe ketu ndodhi ndryshimi i madh, ajo qe nisi si nje projekt, papritmas u kthye ne nje komunitet ku marrin pjese qindra shqiptare.

Dhe Forumi Shqiptar ishte ne vetvete edhe nje sfide e madhe per vizitoret tane qe ishin mesuar te zbatonin urdhra qe vinin nga lart, por nuk ishin mesuar te levronin lirine e fjales se lire. Nuk ishin mesuar as te merrnin pjese ne nje diskutim te mirefillte pasi shpesh diskutimet virtuale degjeneronin ne sharje dhe ofeza. Te ndrojtur ne fillim, por me kohen shqiptaret perqafuan lirine e tyre te fjales se lire duke pasuruar faqet e ketij forumi jo vetem me reagime dhe komente, por edhe me mendime origjinale, ide, krijime, muzike, humor e deri tek receta gatimi.

*10 vjet ne sherbim te komunitetit*

Ashtu si pa kuptuar kane kaluar plot 10 vjet qe nga dita e publikimit te projektit Albasoul ne Internet. Albasoul.com dhe forumi shqiptar vazhdojne te jene nder faqet me te vizituara shqiptare ne Internet. Plot forume dhe faqe te tjera shqiptare kane dale ne Internet ne keto 10 vjet, duke marre spunton nga suksesi i Albasoul. Prezenca shqiptare ne Internet eshte tashme solide jo vetem ne informacionin e bollshem qe gjen, por edhe ne numrin e madh te shqiptareve qe frekuentojne Internetin. Interneti po shtrihet gjithmone e me shume ne vendlindje, si ne Shqiperi, Kosove e Maqedon.

Ne kete 10 vjetor, ne kemi zgjedhur ta festojme ditelindjen ne nje menyre origjinale:

*1. Ftojme te gjithe stafin e dedikuar ne vite te Albasoul, qe te japin mendimin e tyre se perse kane zgjedhur qe te kontribuojne vullnetarisht nga koha, energjite, kuleta e tyre per kete projekt e kete komunitet per vite te tera?*  Eshte merita e ketyre njerezve te perkushtuar qe mbajne kete komunitet jo-fitimprures ne kembe per plot 10 vjet.


2. Ftojme te gjithe anetaret dhe vizitoret e Albasoul.com dhe Forumishqiptar.com qe ti japin pergjigje pyetjes me poshte: *Si e ka pasuruar apo varferuar jeten tuaj pjesmarrja ne kete komunitet shqiptar ne Internet?*

Gezuar edhe per shume vjet!

Albo

----------


## Inteligjentja

Gezuar ditelindjen Albasoul! 
Pjesmarrja ne kete forum ka qene e vyer per mua sepse ketu marr informacione jo vetem per tema aktuale ne Shqiperi, por edhe per mentalitetin shqiptar (te cilit i jam larguar keto kohet e fundit per shkak te largesise fizike). Me pelqejne disa nga diskutimet ketu se jane shume profesionale dhe postuesit te afte per tu shprehur bukur.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

> Si e ka pasuruar apo varferuar jeten tuaj pjesmarrja ne kete komunitet shqiptar ne Internet?



Albasouli (lajmet, historia, muzika dhe sidomos forumi)  ishte kontakti im i pare i rregullt me shqiptar (pervec familjes).  Kur isha ne greqi nuk kisha shoqeri shqiptare dhe i vetmi ambient qe flisja shqip ishte me prindrit dhe me vllain ne shpi. Kur mesova per albasoul dhe u rregjistrova ne forum ishin kohet qe sa kishim vajtur ne canada.  Pervec gjuhes shqipe qe flisja nuk dija as gje tjeter per shtetin tim.  Nga ana e historise/gjeografise jo e jo thjesht dija qe kam lindur ne fier po se ku i bie fieri ne jug apo veri se dija dhe s'isha munduar ndo nje here ta mesoj.  
Per mua albasoul atehere ishte me shume se thjesht nje faqe interneti.  Ishte dicka qe me lidhte me shqiperine dhe ne te njejten kohe e trajtova si tip shkolle. Nuk futesha vetem per te kaluar kohen e lire apo per te mar njohuri ne tema te ndryshme, por me teper futesha per te mesuar gjera per shqiperine dhe shqiptaret...si mendojn, si bejn muhabet me njeri tjetrin, muzika qe degjojn etj etj.  


Dhe 100 albasoul dhe urrime atyre qe kan punuar dhe po punojn per kte komunitet.



2 pyetje kam per Albo:  
Fillimisht *nese mundesh ti pergjigjesh dhe ti vet pyetjes #1?*  :buzeqeshje: 
dhe sedyti *kte "projekt" qe shpejt u kthye ne komunitet je munduar/apo do mendohesh ndo nje here ta kthesh ne biznes?*

----------


## rm_renald

:Lulja: Edhe 100 Albasoul! :zana: :

Si per shume te tjere, edhe per mua anetaresimi ne forum ka qene nje pervoje e kendshme. Kam mesuar shume gjera; Anetaret e tjere me kane ndihmuar te zgjidh shume probleme; Forumi Shqiptar eshte bere Home-Page ne kompjuterin tim. etj.etj.

Gezuar ditelindjen Albasoul!

----------


## King_Arthur

:Lulja3:    Gezuar ditelindjen Albanian Soul !!! 

 :Lulja3:    Gezuar ditelindjen Albanian Soul !!! 

 :Lulja3:    Gezuar ditelindjen Albanian Soul !!!

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Gezuar ditlindjjen albasoul

----------


## YlliRiaN

Se pari:Gezuar ditelindjen Albasoul!!!

Pjesmarja ne kete forum jo vetem se eshte nje argetim nje lidhje mes meje e gjithe botes shqiptare por edhe nje informim i mire,   cdo kush mund te  mesoje cdo gje por edhe mund te shpreh mendimet e tij ne shume fusha
Forumi ofron cdo gje qe eshte  shqiptare dhe ka te beje me jeten e shqiptareve po ashtu ne forum mund te gjesh edhe gjera tjera per jete,shkence e religjion e shume  tjera pra ishte dhe eshte nje gje qe bashkon te gjithe shqiptaret  ku do qe jetojne ne kater anet e globit 

Per fund shume respect per te gjithe ata qe kontribuan dhe po kontribojn qe sot te festojme 10 vjetorin URIME dhe 1000te tjera

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Happy Birthday...

----------


## MaDaBeR

Bashkohem dhe une me urimet per kete forum, me te madhin Shqiptar! Uroj qe ky forum te rroje gjer sa te rrojne edhe Shqiptaret e ti bashkoje ato gjithmone me njeri-tjetrin.

Si nje user relativisht i vjeter i ketij forumi, ka qene kenaqesi pjesmarrja ketu dhe bashkebisedimi me shqiptaret kudo qe ndodhen neper bote. Ka patur raste kur dhe debatet e kane kaluar pakez cakun, por ne nje komunitet jane gjera qe ndodhin dhe gjithmone eshte rregulluar gjithçka. Uroj qe ky komunitet te kete jete sa me te gjate.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Gezuar 10 vjeteroin Albaoul.com.Ishalla edhe 10 vite te tjera te suksesshme tani.Respekte!

----------


## Erlebnisse

*Edhe une i jam mirenjohese albasoul.com sepse per dy vjet me rradhe nje pjese te mire te kohes e kam kaluar nder keto faqe. Nje pjese e mire prej nesh jemi edhe larg Shqiperise e sado qe mund te jemi me mire ekonomikisht, perseri kemi nje boshllek per mosqenien ne vendin tone e ne rastin tim pjesmarrja ne "albasoul" ka qene si nje zevendesues i "Shqiperise sime", vendin ku qendron perhere mendja e shpirti im. Uroj qe shume njerez qe ndihen te vetmuar, me nje shoqeri te ndryshme nga ajo qe kishin kur ishin ne vendin tone, apo thjeshte qe nuk kane kontakt me shqipetaret te arrijne te njihen me kete komunitet, i cili jo vetem na sjell nje pjese te Shqiperise, por edhe na pasuron dita dites me gjera te reja, edhe se perhere duhet te jemi te zote te dallojme vlerat...

Urime, urime e perhere urime dhe gezuar pervjetorin/ditelindjen albasoul...*

----------


## Korbi999

*Si e ka pasuruar apo varferuar jeten tuaj pjesmarrja ne kete komunitet shqiptar ne Internet?*

Ndoshta ndikim te drejtperdrejte eshte e veshtire te sjelle nje javend (antonim i kuvend) virtual, por ajo qe e ben te vecante eshte pjesemarrja dhe diversiteti , eshte nje pergjigje e pyetjes:- "c'ka ndermend rinia shqiptare ne kete fillimshekull?" dhe ketu meriton nje "MiniOskar".
Falenderoj te gjithe ata qe kontribojne ne te mire te Shqiperise, gjuhes shqipe, atdhedashurise, patriotizmit dhe bashkimit ndershqiptar.
Salam!

----------


## Warning

Happy B-Day

----------


## Slimshaddy

Gezuar Ditelindjen Albasoul.
Gezuar Gezuar Pergjithmone.

                                                                          ~*F*orever *A*lbasoul.!!~

----------


## sulioti

do doja te shprehehsha se eshte nje forum qe forcon lidhjet midis shqiptarve dhe i ben te njihen me mire me njeri tjetrin,do zoti dhe nje mije vjeet te tjera GEEZUAR DATELINDJEN FORUMI I MBARE SHQIPTARVE

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

gezuar
po sa me i vjeter po behet aq me shume probleme na qet jo mezi hy etj etj etj.....

----------


## Besoja

Gezuar gezuar gezuar!

----------


## L3nD1

Gezuar Albasoul Edhe 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  000000

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Urime përvjetorin Shpirti Shqiptarë.

Ky medium është pasqyra më realiste e gjithë asaj që jemi sot.

Uroj që Shpirti Shqiptarë të jetojë përgjithmonë...!

Stafit  shumë suksese e jetë të gjatë !

----------


## Vinjol

pse re  u bene  10 vjet eeeeeeeee
sa  shpejt  kalon koha  re il....  Albo 

 :buzeqeshje: 

nejse  urime e suksese  se  ishim ne te paret ne shqiperi  qe  morem persiper  te ngrinim te parin server  shqiptar irc.albasoul.com  

ateher  10  vjet  shkova  tek ky server  +  3  tek Webmaster.com

ueeeeeeeeeeeeee  ore me late pa u martuar re

----------

